# Insurance cancelled



## AranH (Mar 2, 2003)

still in a rage after opening this mornings mail  

Got a letter from my broker Allen and Allen informing me that Norwich Union has cancelled my policy under there just car scheme as it was too high a risk.

WTF?

When I got the quote on GTR no.2, I told them everything about the total loss claim I had in April 2003 on my first GTR. They were fine at the time, infact due to the car being standard it cost £200 less than the first one to insure (£850).

Anyway, now they say that the old policy would be cancelled pro rata and a new 12 month insurance policy was available at an extra £462 which they kindly have arranged 5 months interest free payment for me.... W#nkers!

Can they do this? surely a quote is a quote, if i turned round to one of my customers (Oil companies) and told them I had changed my prices part way through the job I'd be told where to go if not run off.

I only use the GTR occasionallly, infact, since the beginning of May I've only done 2500 miles, Half of which has been driving between Manchester and Aberdeen when I picked the car up from rod's and a return journey for TOTB a few weeks ago.

Not particularly happy about being asked for £1100+ for a yaers insurance when I'll probably only cover 5000 miles max and the car will be off the road sheltering over the winter.

Yours Disgruntlely,

Aran


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Hi Aran,

I'm sure there has been a thread about classic car insurance on here before, but I think it must be worth looking at.

Cheers

Hugh


----------



## AranH (Mar 2, 2003)

*Thanks Hugh*

I'll have a dig around and see if I can find that, I'm sure I read some of that thread a few months ago.

I enjoyed our chat after TOTB, fancy lunch some day soon? PM me and I'll give you a phone.

Aran


----------



## AranH (Mar 2, 2003)

*Insurance sorted*

Hats off to Norwich Union and Allen and Allen.

After several phonecalls to both companies the situation was resolved today. It turned out that I was sold a policy back in April for my GTR that I shouldn't have been. According to NU the policy was a more basic type more suited to a families 2nd car (no european cover plus other benefits)

NU spoke to the broker (Allen and Allen) and after initially being asked for an additional £462 to cover my car on a new 12 month policy until August 4th 2005 I was called today and told that NU would cover my car at the original quoted price for the "correct" type of policy from aug 2004 to aug 2005. As I have already had 4 months insurance the pro rata refund was short by £260 or so.

A+A have offered to cover half this additional cost as a good will gesture for all the hassle.

Basically this means I will have had 16 months cover for just under a grand.

Not bad I thought.

Its restored some of the faith I lost in insurance companies after I waited over 4 months for the payout when I wrote my last GTR off and had an unbelievable amount of hassle soring it all out, plus being told they had insured my wrongly on the car I owned after the GTR. Incidentally this also lead to the cancellation of a policy and I got 12 months FC cover on my Focus for nowt / gratis / nada.

Nice to know these things sometimes work out in favour of the motorist.


----------

